# Recruiting standards



## Jug (9 Oct 2002)

Hi All,

With all of the negative press out there about the CF and the fact that alot of regs are jumping ship...whats your take on the recruiting desperation at this time?


----------



## combat_medic (9 Oct 2002)

i think that the recruiting standards have lowered in certain aspects, and raised in others. Some of the recruits I saw before the summer that were total numpties mostly got ousted on course, but some made it. I think the CF is counting on the training and the individual units to do some of the "thinning out".

That being said, they‘re bringing back the shuttle run as part of the entrance requirements, which I think is an excellent idea.


----------



## Jug (9 Oct 2002)

numpties...?

Thats a good one....


----------



## vember0 (10 Oct 2002)

what exactly is the shuttle run?


----------



## combat_medic (10 Oct 2002)

numpties: one I picked up from working at a cadet camp MIR this summer... had to use the verbal filter and not swear around the cadets

shuttle run: two lines about 15m apart. A pre-recorded tape beeps, and you go from one line to the other and stop, when it beeps again, you go back to the first line. You continue back and forth with the beeps getting gradually faster until you drop out. It starts off at a brisk walk, but by the time you‘re at the male minimum standard, you‘re at a pretty fast jog.


----------



## Sharpey (10 Oct 2002)

That shuttle run is / was part of the express test. Also known as the beep test. 

Numptie...I remember being called that back in the early 90‘s when I got in...along with plug and monkey! Back in the day when the Army wasn‘t so PC.


----------



## toms3 (10 Oct 2002)

I have never done the beep test...only the BFT.  The thing that gets me about it is that you have to have a bit of an internal clock.  If I understand it right...you have to get to the other line before it beeps.  If you‘re late...you‘re gone.   To me it sounds  like even if your physically fit enough to pass the test, but your pace/timing is off you could fail.  Is this a correct?


----------



## onecat (10 Oct 2002)

do they have a clock or something to let you know how much time you have left?  Knowing each beep might be faster is one thing, but just how fast each time sounds like you can screw it up.  They should have a real-time video on the DnD site so you see working before you go.

Do you have any idea when this beep test is coming back?


----------



## Zoomie (10 Oct 2002)

The "beep" test never went anywhere.  Most recruiting centres don‘t have a handy gym floor nearby to conduct the run.  Therefore they use the Step Test in its place.  If you get recruited near a CFB, you will most likely go to their gym and do the full test (shuttle run).
If you join the reg force, one of the first things that you will do when you start recruit training will be the  full CF Express test.  You will end up doing it around 2-3 times throughout the course.  Also, reg members must be tested yearly on their fitness ability, Airforce and Navy personnel do the CF Express Test, while combat arms members of the Army will usually do the BFT.


----------



## combat_medic (10 Oct 2002)

There‘s no clock or countdown for the express test, it‘s just up to your own timing, but they also give you a chance. You have to not make it to the line twice in a row to get kicked off. Also, there‘s usually a PSP person doing it with you for the first few minutes, so that you can follow him/her to get a feel for the timings. I‘ve never seen anyone screw it up because they have no sense of timing; it‘s surprisingly easy. 

Also, usually if the CFRC office isn‘t close to a major CFB, often they‘ll have the test administered at the local university.


----------



## Ian (10 Oct 2002)

I would not worry about the beep test; out of my platoon of 32 men/women this summer, I believe there was only one fail on the shuttle run, and she was extremely unprepared for the rigors. The beep test is quite easy, and certainly if you can run the recommended 2.4km in under 12 minutes your certainly prepared for the beep test as the required level for a male under 35 is still not taht high.

The only area of the CF EXPRES test that I saw people fail was the push-ups, and that was due to form. Evaluators differ, but a few of them required you to go quite low; its excruciating to watch somebody stuck at a number.


----------



## toms3 (10 Oct 2002)

Been there...35...35....35....35...35....35....36.
Even it they are not perfect they are still pushups and add up and still make you use your energy.

I like it when someone puts there fist as a gauge.  Its hard to know the angle of your arms if your looking to your front. 
 :crybaby:


----------



## logistik (12 Oct 2002)

I had a few 33....33...33...34...34...34
even tho I felt my self touch the guy‘s hand.
Apparently they weren‘t acceptable.


----------

